# HAMRADIO MARKET > ซื้อ-ขาย วิทยุสื่อสารและอุปกรณ์ >  วิทยุสื่อสาร โมบาย YAESU FT2200 พร้อมหม้อแปลง

## vvv

วิทยุสื่อสาร YAESU FT2200 มี ปท.พร้อมหม้อแปลงไฟฟ้า
ขนาด 15A ราคา 5,500 บาท สนใจต่อรองราคาได้ครับ

----------

